# Sky - story about a brave betta fish.



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm tyler ;p I kind of love to write so I'm just trying to see if I get good feedback on this story so here I go, please write back to give me correction on anything or if I should keep going  I type fast so you might see one or two errors ;-) k, here I go.


The light shinned in my eyes, it was so strange. I was in my egg and all I could see was a giant fish swimming under me and a deep deep tank. I soon saw all my brothers and sisters falling down and swimming with the big fish. Apprently, that fish was my dad. WOW his colors were amazing, bright turquoise body with gorgeous red & violet fins flowing like drapes in the spring. The tank I was in was huge; I thought if I came out of my nest, I'd fall and never get back up. My father looked up at me as if he was the waiting for me to come down with the rest of my siblings. So with a deep breath and eyes wide open i shot down with my heart racing. finally I was out and I took my first swam. It was wonderful, my siblings and I stayed at the top playing and chasing each other. My father would always swim to the bottom of the tank. He never harmed us, he would always swim around. That night we stayed up at the top as our owner shut off the sunlight. 

When I woke up I was in shock, my father was gone. All my siblings swam around looking for him; My siblings slowly started swiming to the bottom of the tank. All I could see was plants and giant caves, it looked so fun so I chose to swim down with my sister, we'd always swim and play together. The huge moss kept us warm and happy at night. Weeks pasted and some of my brothers and sisters either died or got took out of the take. It was so many of us so we never realized; But after a while things started to get pretty weird, my brothers and sisters started to show their gorgeous colours, it amazed me at sometimes. I never knew what mine was but some of my brothers flared at me, I didn't know what they were doing until my older brother started following me. I thought he was chasing me until he started biting me, I was so scared. I think we did this for about 5 minutes and then he stopped, I hid in my cave with other small or bruised siblings who were just as scared as I was. 

Things went from bad to worse in the tank and it became survival of the fittest. One of my pale siblings who I always hid under the cave with and felt safe around one day looked out for food, then he never came back. I saw my owner pick him up with a giant green thing and take him to this bright room. I cried that night and I knew if i went out their I would die too. One day my owner took everything out, all the plants, the caves everything, we all ran and swam everywhere, so many dead fish came from the caves it scared me. My owner took us out one by one and placed us in little containers. They were big enough for us to swim back and fourth but it had no light, no caves or anything. I was scared and All I could see was all my siblings placed in their own containers. That night I sat at the bottom of the empty container and slept, I had nightmares of being in the tank again with my siblings chasing after me wanting to kill me. I woke up to my container being lifted and I was shipped in a very small container with hundred of other fish. I saw so many other fish flaring up at me and I didn't want to get killed so for the first time ever I flared back at the two males besides me, they were terrified; they stopped flaring and sat at the bottom of the container. A man that looked like my owner pointed at me and said, "Hes flawless". The man was going to take me but the giant thing I was in drove off. Hours later I was placed in a petstore I think. I was on a shelf with so many other fish. 


I was so scared, everyday people would go past me and I didn't know what they wanted so I hid on the bottom. Days turned into weeks and soon I was starting to get really hungry, my container was dirty. It had food that those scary people dropped in only once every other week which tasted disgusting. My water was getting cloudy and it burned my eyes. sometimes I would just sit and wonder, "What did _I ever do to deserve this?"_ I would cry and sit for days. Till one day a giant man picked up my container and put it in the light, He had dark glasses on and took me with him, I was so happy. I thought I could finally get to a clean nice big tank like the one I was in when I was a fry. But the place i was going made me want to never ever leave that petshop _AGAIN..


__so _I know it was LONG, lol but please tell me do you like it?  and should I continue or leave it like that haha. It was a giant paragraph so I made it smaller. feed back please C:​


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

That was amazing... Really.
More, more, more!!


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

haha really??


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Moar.


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks  <3 but its not too long & too boring?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope. It looks long, but really only takes like a minute to read. :3


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah I know  lol & you think I should continue tonight?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Sure. If you have the time.


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

k, I'm gonna start noow again lol.

When the giant man who brought me took me to his house I was excited, I was jumping around in the small container I was in for weeks. He put me on a table & I was able to see other people around a tank. I was ready to get in & finally have a owner who loved me like my old one did. Right after, the man poured me in the tank, I was so happy when I saw how roomy it was, well it was to me; Then my happiness turned into shock when I saw a big crowntail male flaring at me. I was didn't know if I should swim away or just flare at him it didn't take me long to realize the man wanted us to fight. The betta swam head first at me and nip my fins horribly. I cried & swam as fast as I could I didn't know what to do. He chased and bit me for about 5 minutes until I was so exhausted and fell on the bottom of the tank, the male snared at me as I was dirt. The man took a net and swooshed me up and put me in a bigger container than what I was in at the petstore. I was so scared and all I wanted to do is cry and die forever.

I woke up to the sunlight of an open window beaming at me, just to remind me of how horrible the night before was. The man dropped about 4 pellets in my bowl, as I tried to get them I realized how painful the bites on my fins were, I layed at the bottom for the rest of the day and the following days. I just sat and say poor unaware fish like me get attacked and killed by fish just like the one that got me. Day by day my beautiful color faded and I grew weaker and weaker. Then one day the cruel owner put me in another tank with a different betta, my heart raced and I knew if I swam away like I did before I was going to die that day. The male in my tank was huge, now as big as me but with him flaring he looked as if he was ready to kill me. I put all my power and flared up as big I could, the male soon looked small and swam away. The power I felt was unexplainable and the owners looked shocked at my transformation. Week by week, I was put in tanks with bigger and badder bettas & I flared and attacked them, I probably killed a few but the power I had was amazing.

As I grew powerful, the owner put me in a tank that I loved, I was fed 6 times a day. I fought bettas almost everyday and anything I saw that even looked like a betta I would attack and kill even my reflection. Until one day, my owner put a mirror infront of my tank so I could see my reflection and I saw the monster I've become. I was flaring than I quickly stopped and became disgusted with myself. Months by months I fought bettas and the feeling of power didn't even faze me. One day I was in a tank with a young male who's fins weren't even grown yet, the look in his eyes reminded of me when I was first in the tank, he thought I was gonna tear him about which was what I was trained to do, I stopped flaring and swam down to him and left him alone. The owners were shocked at what I did, my owner got so angry that he put me in a bag and threw me on the sidewalk, my water was pouring out and the heat beamed on my cold wet body, I flipped around and just thought I was gonna die right there.

Until the voice of an angel caught my attention, she ran to me and put me in the cup and rushed me to water. She held my container with so much care, her gorgeous eyes looked into mine and it was almost like she knew exactly what I've been through. That same day she put me in one of her clean heated and filtred tanks with about 10 ghost shrimp who just looked at me like I was an alien. I didn't even care, I just sat in this amazing underwater castle that let me hid in there all night. The next morning I was greeted by baby shrimp who I wanted to eat up but I just didn't have the energy, I came out and inspected the tank I was in. I didn't notice how big it really was. It looked almost like my tank I was in when I was a fry only bigger; Plants filled the tank with soft white sand that went along the floor for as long as the tank looked. The girl feed us about 5 times a day and cleaned out our tank weekly which was great. Soon she added more peaceful fish that just went passed me. Years on I lived in that gorgeous tank and the gorgeous woman who adopted me even put in a female betta who I thought was gonna kill me but she ended up being my soulmate. We bred years and years and I loved the fry and I wanted them to go to great homes. One December morning I swam on a light plant and died there. My owner cried for hours and loved me like the way I always wanted. From the life I had and all I had been thru, I would never imagine how happy I would spend my last days, I lived a life that hundreds of bettas had to go through but thankfully there was light at the end of my journey. 

:') lol I'm done hopefully you guys enjoyed it <3


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

:') I want to cry... Such a sweet ending.
You should write more.
Or maybe even publish books.


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

lol aw thanks  & I want to write more but I need some good topics lol & the stories on here need to be published mine was okay  lol but thanks so much for the feedback & support<3


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

i typed what I said twice -___- haha.


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

This was such a sweet story. I was so enthralled in reading it I almost burned my dinner. Lol. But really, I like it a lot. <3


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks so much all of you  I think i'm gonna make a new one later this week, but a whole different view and what not I'm so glad you guys enjoyed it ^__^ mission accomplished <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand how you feel! It's hard to keep writing and have some really good things to add in and talk about.

Well I am writing something too (Its called "Marki's Adventure) Im on chapter 3 if you havent read it already, your welcome to. Just click the link in my signature Great Story!

-BL2033


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG  I love your story & thanks for advice  I read the stories on here and they give me a lot of inspiration so I want to type more and hopefully I get just as much feedback like you because your story is really good


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

bestbettas said:


> OMG  I love your story & thanks for advice  I read the stories on here and they give me a lot of inspiration so I want to type more and hopefully I get just as much feedback like you because your story is really good


Oh, thanks! I like your story. It starts off like a tragedy and ends very nice! At first when i read the first part of your story, i was thinking, what is this guy doing, why is it so sad. But It was yet to come to a positive climax. And when i read the part of when he threw him in a bag on the sidewalk, i was in horror lol. Very nice suspension.

-BL2033


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol I know, my english teacher always loved the stories I wrote but I always was given a topic so I guess when I had a chance to write my own, I just put my mind to it and I knew the sad part that it would grab readers attentions and the ending would warm their hearts


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I definitely felt that when i read your story! I understand what you mean because i was always told that i should write a book and that im a good writer by my teacher and some poeple who read my stories, but yeah i was also always given a topic so i couldnt really stretch my ideas and creativeness.

Also my favorite topic was to write my own story when i was in 4-5 grade.

-BL2033


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

really? that's so cool  & omg you too? I swear after 5th & 4th grade the topics given to me, were so boring -__- lol!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know because we had to work through some really stupid documents and things i didnt understand. Its like they build you up with all this creativity and then say "Here are some documents, this is the real world!"

-BL2033


----------



## bestbettas (Nov 21, 2011)

LOLOL! You liked read my mind xD but if you didn't see it yet, heres my second story, only did one paragraph and if I get enough support like this one, I'll continue  new topic too!!

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=900446#post900446


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll definitely read it.

-BL2033


----------

